# Work at BMW Munich



## FrenchAmerican

Hi all, 

My husband just was offered a position at BMW Munich! He is really excited as this was a childhood dream of his!

I have 2 questions:

- does anyone have experience working at BMW? What can he expect? Do they have a cantine with reasonable prices, a gym, etc?
- we do not know the city besides touristic places. We are looking for a place outside the city and within a 25 minute commute to BMW at OlympiaPark. We have a 1 year old and a baby on the way. I will be working 80% or 100% and will need good quality daycare. Lastly, we are interested in renting a single-family home or double house with a yard. Our renting budget including NB is around 2200€. Any recommendations on where to live?

Thank you so much for all the help!


----------

